# DSL modem always shows activity



## rkcoll1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have noticed this problem, if it really is one, for about a year now. My DSL modems LAN and Activity lights are always blinking whether I am using the connection or not. When i first got the modem the lights only blinked when I was actually using the connection. I started having trouble with my connection one time and called tech support, they had me change some settings and the connection was restored. From that point on the lights have blinked non stop. I asked tech support about it but they said it was normal. Just thought I would run this by you guys and see what you thought. IMHO the lights should only be blinking when I am using the connection, tell me what you think.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you have some device like DVR connected to your network, then you will see the periodical activity.


----------



## rkcoll1 (Jan 29, 2008)

This activity is happening even when everything is shut down and the DVR is unhooked. This was happening before I had it networked, when it was hooked directly to my desktop. I noticed when PC was shutdown the lights still blinked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ghost ! 

Run any LAN analyzer (ethereal, winshark, etc) using additional hub ( 10 Mbps will be good enough for that).
Check DHCP table on your router also.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Does it have wireless built in to it?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

So let me get this straight if you don't have anything connect to it or you just have things powered down? The reason I ask is that most new computers keep their network connections active even when the system is "Off" which would continue to show activity but isn't anything to worry about. 

I would disconnect the LAN Cable and see if the activity does stop. Obviously it should if there is no connection. If so then obviously something in your network is causing traffic. Try connecting one device at a time and see if you can narrow it down. 

This could be harmless traffic like I mentioned above but I like you would want to know what is causing it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good point.


----------



## rkcoll1 (Jan 29, 2008)

funhouse69 said:


> So let me get this straight if you don't have anything connect to it or you just have things powered down? The reason I ask is that most new computers keep their network connections active even when the system is "Off" which would continue to show activity but isn't anything to worry about.
> 
> I would disconnect the LAN Cable and see if the activity does stop. Obviously it should if there is no connection. If so then obviously something in your network is causing traffic. Try connecting one device at a time and see if you can narrow it down.
> 
> This could be harmless traffic like I mentioned above but I like you would want to know what is causing it.


I disconnected the LAN cable from the modem, even with nothing connected the activity light is blinking. Is this activity from the internet? Maybe this is nothing to worry about but I just dont like the fact that there is always data going in and out. Seems like it would be a better opportunity for someone to get into my system. One other thing that bothers me with this is when I set up a wireless router with the modem, the wireless light is always blinking along with the other lights. The wireless light seems to be more of a steady blinking which is slower than when I am actually using the connection, but still think it should not blink when I am not using it. Thanks guys for your comments and am looking forward to your replies.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not sure which modem you are referring to but it sounds like the "Activity" LED might be showing the activity on the WAN Connection and possibly the LAN as well???

If you disconnected the LAN Cable and you are still seeing activity then you know that it isn't any traffic on the LAN side. As for wireless you can disable it and see if that solves it as well. 

If this is a general activity LED then it is showing activity on the WAN side which will always be constant no matter if you are surfing or not. This is both legitimate activity as well as potentially malicious activity but should not be passed on to the LAN side if this is a router or some level of NAT device. If not then I would suggest a true firewall but that is personal preference.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Your modem is always "talking" with the DSL network. My cable modem does the same thing.


----------



## rkcoll1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nick said:


> Your modem is always "talking" with the DSL network. My cable modem does the same thing.


This is what I thought was going on, but wanted to see what you guys had to say. When I said I disconnected the LAN, all I had left was the DSL modem hooked to a phone line coming into it and nothing going out. I still get a flashing activity light. It sounds like this is perfectly normal so I will not worry about it. Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If your DSL modem have ability to log all attack/probe from Internet, you'll will surprise how often it is happening. 
I prefer to set it disconnect after 15 min inactivity from my network.


----------

